# Does anyone remermber the new PNW site



## oarboatman (Jul 20, 2006)

I searched here and google to no avail. It may have been pulled already. 
Thanks


----------



## Riverbound (Oct 3, 2013)

oarboatman said:


> I searched here and google to no avail. It may have been pulled already.
> Thanks


I had the link and it goes no where now. I don't think they ever got any local sponsors to help with the site


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

MB's owner once mentioned setting up check boxes for regions when people make posts so they can be sorted by geographic region. I don't know if it'll happen any time soon, but what would you think of a Columbia River Basin option to check when you're making a post, then being able to sort on threads of local interest?

-AH


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

I like any idea that keeps other western boaters, PNW, Cali, Southwest, as part of MB, since I like to read their input and stories, and also like to boat there. You could create a regional forums section, such as used on the dirt bike forums I hang out on, with links to each area.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Actually, didn't mean to be so "western" centric. I'm also very open to MB posts and info from eastern US and international boaters. This doesn't have to be just a Colo or Rocky Mtn site. But some regional organization might be nice.

IMHO


----------



## laterwagged (Sep 29, 2011)

oarboatman said:


> I searched here and google to no avail. It may have been pulled already.
> Thanks


It was at FLOW- the northwest rafting community Not Available | FLOW- the northwest rafting community and is now listed as "disabled". I had a few back and forth emails with the administrators about advertising, and when the forums came down I sent an email and never got a reply.

Things were very slow on that board.


----------



## oarboatman (Jul 20, 2006)

I figured it didn't make it. Thanks


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

I think some regional areas on the forum would be great. I feel like I can get information on here, but not plan a trip on here with anyone. I heard the same thing about FLOW, they had one sponsor that I know of, that was it. Not enough interest. Seems like there would be in the PNW


----------

